# Any plans to integrate the Catalyst Control PANEL functionality into ATiTool?



## psib0rg (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm sure i'm not the only one who despises CCC ... would be sweet to use current basic ATi driver package and have atitool offer (extended?) ccc funtionality.

too much work? already planned? cba?


----------



## trog100 (Mar 31, 2006)

i was under the impression u were stuck with the ccc after cat 5.11s.. in other words u cant just have the basic driver package..??

i have stayed with the 5.11s and the old control panel cos of this.. i have a pre x1000 series card so i dont think i lose anything by doing this.. 

trog


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 31, 2006)

ATItool can do almost everything CCC can do already...just right-click on the tray icon, and you have AA/AF controls. Only thing you don't have control of is "smartgart" and one or two other enhancements I doubt you'll ever use anyways. Oh yeah and trog, the reason you upgrade your drivers is for better render quality...I think you'll notice a big difference if you were to go with 6.2. I did lol


----------



## MDK22 (Mar 31, 2006)

Trog my freind try the warcat drivers at Tweaks R Us I am pretty sure they let u install them seperately. Not positive but its worth a try.

Side note though you should definately upgrade even if u can't install without ccc. The 6.1 Drivers will definately boost performance if you have an x8xx series. Also Always use driver cleaner pro it helps make sure that your old stuff isnt part of the reason y u are having problems or performance issues.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 31, 2006)

the only way to find out is to test each set of drivers.. but over the years i have found out from playing with variouse drivers sets.. older cards dont always benifit from the latest drivers.. 

the latest drivers tend to concentrate and work on the latests cards.. C/F and stuff .. pretty obviouse when u think about it.. folks have written comparisons between each set going back over the years.. mostly they havnt made much overall difference but every now and then some come along that do make a perfromance difference.. this does get pretty well documented thow.. 

as for noticing a render quality improvements.. i recon thats more in the imagination.. he he.. what are we talking about.. side by side screen shot comparisons.. if we aint it would have to be pretty big difference for me to notice it.. he he

i recon the x800 cards are old stuff.. the newer x1000 cards are what they worry about now with driver tweaks.. the best u can hope with older cards is the latest drivers dont actually make em go worse.. very possible when tweaks for newer (different) cards dont always benifit older cards.. 

i know its bit of religiouse ritual making sure u have the "latest" drivers... he he he..

but having spoken against the religion.. i am tempted to download the latest cats and have a look for this "performance" and "rendering quality" improvement.. if i dont find it i can alwasy go back to the older 5.11s.. he he..

sooo.. its time for the driver cleaner and the latest cats.. i will come back and tell u what i see.. he he..

trog

ps.. by the way i must emphasize i aint having issues with the 5.11s.. why should i be.. they had a whole year to sort em out with the older X800 series cards before the 5.11s came along.. long enough i recon to make em work..


----------



## trog100 (Mar 31, 2006)

well.... downloaded the latest cats.. plus the .net thingy.. no problems.. 

installed the .net thingy no probems.. 

used the ati driver remove tool to get rid of the old cats.. never rebooted..

tries to install the new cats.. its goes thru the motions then come up with a fail to install error message saying "try a standard vga driver".. 

i reboots this give me whatever driver windows come up with.. tries the cat install thingy again.. it works this time..

run a quick 3D2005 benchmark.. it bombs half way thru with the following error message..







i run a quick fear game test thing.. the results are pretty much identical with my old cats.. i do have the fear executable renamed to "fearme.exe" thow else the results with the new cats would have been better than the old ones..

have another go at 2005.. it makes it thru this time but gives score 20 or 30 points less than i would have expected.. not much less but certainly not better.. 

but i now have "issues".. why did 2005 crash the first time.. he he he

so far its old cats ten.. new cats zero.. he he he

trog


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 31, 2006)

well I'm sorry it didn't work out for you...I really noticed a difference upgrading from 5.11 softmod to 6.2 softmod (when I still had my 9800 "pro").


----------



## psib0rg (Mar 31, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> ATItool can do almost everything CCC can do already...just right-click on the tray icon, and you have AA/AF controls.



well i was thinking more of the independant dx/ogl adjustments and texture quality/performance settings etc. when i play quake3 i want max fps and no pretties, when i play dx games i may want aa and af etc. with the old control panel u could do it, with ccc u cant.

pfff guess the solution is to just buy nVidia next time huh? ^^


----------



## trog100 (Mar 31, 2006)

okay then.. found out something usefull anyways.. i now have the latest cat drivers with the old control panel.. so u dont need that ccc bloatware piece of sluggish crap.. 

gonna keep the later drivers to give em a better test.. i hope my 2005 bomb out was a fluke.. time will tell..

i have a copy of the old control panel i can make available is u cant find one on the ati site.. i recon they have got rid of it.. seeing that ccc thing again reminded me of why i got rid of it in the first place..

when u install  the new drivers select custom.. untick the ccc box and the drivers just get installed.. i had done this back to front.. i had installed the old control panel first then the latest cat drivers.. but it all works without the new ccc thing just like the older drivers did..

the fact they do let u untick that ccc box kinda lets on u dont have to have it.. they just dont make it very clear.. i recon they have also pulled the seperate control panel download off their sight..

trog

ps.. this is the old (last) control panel file name..   5-11_xp-2k_cp_27345.exe   its a 10 meg download.. have a google for it.. if u cant find it i can post it on my webspace and link to it..

i had also defintely read somewhere u had to have the ccc thing after the cat 511s.. this doesnt seem to be true..


----------



## MDK22 (Apr 1, 2006)

hey trog did u use driver cleaner pro man i think u should uninstal use it and re install even if not the war cats that i suggested and just hte normal drivers it will definately help. Unless u did that already and just didnt mention it.

FYI those warcats are tweaked more for the x8xx series then the rest.


----------



## psib0rg (Apr 4, 2006)

thx trog. ye i used that hack of manually installing the control panel for a couple releases but then it went buggy on me @ one release, didnt know it still worked. gonna give it a try.

another option is the 'ati tray tools' util btw, guess rly thats what im getting at with the original post... dont wanna run 2 utils to get the job done.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 5, 2006)

its all being running nicely over the past few days.. later cats with the old control panel..

the pattern i followed was use the cleaner to remove old drivers..  install the old control panel and reboot.. then install the newer cats with the ccc option unticked.. 

but.. i just ordered an X1900xt-X.. the interesting thing now will be to find out how the old control panel gets on with that.. he he he

trog


----------



## psib0rg (Apr 8, 2006)

well it all works, seperate settings for gl and dx but u cant save profiles for individual games like u could with the previous control panels, will try an earlier one next driver update. but sorted for now


----------

